# Raketa calendar watch



## 6876 (Apr 19, 2003)

I love those new Raketa calendar watches, definitely on my wish list.

The 24hr are nice as well.

One question though: how does the calendar feature work?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

They would appear to be like my Orient 21 jwl automatic multi year calender watch. Fortunately mine has months, days, years and dates in English. The second crown operates a year and day ring, the year lines up with the current month and on the other display the days line up with the respective dates for that month. Does that make sense?

Could be a problem with the Russian characters


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They do work as Traveller suggested,and the month and days are in Russian.

So a intensive course in the Russian language is called for when you buy one









Or you could find out the translations and learn them day by day.Thats the way I did it with my old Raketa calender,a new one is on the cards,but not sure which one I want.

I have a picture of a calender watch with the translations for days and months.Anyone who buys one of these watches and gets stuck,please drop me a line and I will send you the picture.

Alex


----------

